# Principia vs no name Rahmen



## Otti (5. September 2003)

Ich frage mich seit einiger Zeit (eigentlich seit dem ich radle), warum dass manche Bikes um so viel teuerer sind als andere. Was rechtferigt den hohen Preis eines Principia, Rotwild, Votec oder CD. Sind diese Rahmen umso viel besser wie ein no name oder Kinesis Rahmen. 

Ein Principia Rahmen kosten ca. 1.200  - aber ein no name Rahmen kostet vielleicht mal 300 . Der Preisunterschied von 900  könnte man doch auch sehr sinnvoll in zB eine XTR investieren.... oder für Urlaub... oder ein zweites Bike....

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd oder naiv, um das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eines Principia zu verstehen.


----------



## checky (5. September 2003)

Mit Principia haste nen klasse Beispiel herangezogen. Principia ist eine der noch ganz wenigen Aluschmieden, die selber fertigen & auch entsprechendes KnowHow haben. Ob deren Preise gerechtfertigt sind muß allerdings jeder selber entscheiden.

Andere, z.B. Rotwild, Specialized, Cannondale, Mountain Cycle  lassen auch bei Kinesis fertigen, natürlich nach eigenen Vorgaben was aber an der Herkunft & Schmiede nichts ändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otti (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von checky _
> *Andere, z.B. Rotwild, Specialized, Cannondale, Mountain Cycle  lassen auch bei Kinesis fertigen, natürlich nach eigenen Vorgaben was aber an der Herkunft & Schmiede nichts ändert. *



ok - dann nehmen wir doch Rotwild vs einen no-name Rahmen.  Da ja alle bei Kinesis fertigen lassen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Verarbeitungsqualität und das finish gleich ist. Was also macht den Preisunterschied?  Ist die Geometrie anders? Ist sie besser oder schlechter?

Andere Frage:  unter www.kinesis.com.tw  kannst du dir alle Rahmen, die Kinesis produzieren, anschauen (incl. technischer Zeichnungen und Geometrie).  Ich könnte also einen Rahmen finden, der identisch ist zu einem Rotwild oder Bergwerk Rahmen und diesen für zB 300  kaufen.... Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## polo (5. September 2003)

Ich sehe das genau so: es gibt keine objektiven Kriterien, die dafür sprechen, einen Edelrahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## Caracal (5. September 2003)

Gibt es für Kinesis einen Importeur/ Vertrieb für Deutschland (am besten mit Website)? Hab leider per Suchmaschine nichts finden können, da werden bloß massig Links zu Ebay-Seiten und Shops ausgeworfen deren Angebote nur einen Bruchteil der Kinesis Produktlinie umfassen.


----------



## checky (5. September 2003)

Hallo ?? Aufwachen.

Kinesis ist der Hersteller diverser Rahmen & vertreibt auch unter eigenem Label.
Verarbeitungstechnisch wird kaum Unterschied bestehen, aber man wird keinen Zwilling eines Rotwild oder Spec mit Kinesis Label finden. Die Daten von den Marken die bei Kinesis fertigen lassen unterliegen dem Copierschutz & einigen Patenten & somit geht das nicht. Die Geometrieen, gerade für Hardtails sind inzwischen wohl dem Einsatzbereich angepasst fast alle gleich, also ists dort egal was man kauft.

Das Finish muß auch nicht gleich sein, viele lassen hier Lackieren weil die Rahmen nur Roh geliefert werden. Gleich sind die Schweißroboter & Rahmenlehren & Mitarbeiter &  teilweise das Material.

Du kannst Dir auch Deinen eigenen Rahmen mit den entsprechenden Teile ( Ausfallenden, Steuerrohr etc...) bauen lassen & ne neue Marke draus machen. Kinesis wird aller warscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht mal einen Rahmen verkaufen, sondern immer mindestens eine gewisse Stückzahl. Großindustrielle Produktion eben. 

Kinesis fertigt die Rahmen nach genauen Angaben seiner Kunden.
Somit kannste Dir auch nen sehr hochwertigen Rahmen fertigen lassen der sicherlich nicht besser oder schlechter als eine Edelmarke wäre.
Solche (Hardtail)Rahmen, egal welcher Preisklasse sie dem Endverbraucher dann angeboten werden kosten in der Herstellung i.d.R. > 100 Euro.


----------



## Hugo (5. September 2003)

das beispiel rotwild is schwachsinn, weil rotwild nich von kinesis schweissen lässt sondern in italien! nur ma vorweg!

auch sonst is das thema mit vorsicht zu geniessen...der teamrahmen von roots(ne hausmarke von meim sponsor) kost auch 800...is letztlich acuh noname, wiegt aber eben auch nur 1250gr in M und is bocksteif und sauber geschweiss(näml. in stockstadt und nich in taiwan)
ob jetz handarbeit oder roboterschweissnähte besser sind is wieder ne glaubensfrage.....wieso kost n ferrari 150.000 und mehr?
n M5 hat auch 400 PS, is auch in weniger als 5 sekunden von 0 auf 100, bietet immerhin 4-5 leuten bequem platz, hat n kofferraum und kommt aus deutschland.....trotzdem is der ferrari geiler, fertig

obs jetz sinnvoll is sich n rotwild n ferrari oder sonstwas zu kaufen muss jeder selbst entscheiden.....zu behaupten dass es allg. blödsinn is, is schwachsinn.....jemand der sowas behauptet darf kein auto fahrn dass neuer als 15 jahre is und entweder aus japan oder korea stammt.....ne eigene wohnung darf er eigentlich auch nich.....hotel mama is billiger udn kino, disco oder sonst. freizeitspass(auch biken) is auch tabu, weil geldverschwendung....filme kommen auch im fernsehn, musik kommt aus dem radiowecker(der is noch erlaubt) und radfahrn kann man auch mim klapprad das der vater ma vom opa erbte


letztlich is biken doch n hobby, oder?!
und n hobby kost geld....acuh wenns vom rationalen standpunkt her schwachsinn is so viel geld(z.b. für ne xtr) auszugeben, also wieso dann nicht fürn rahmen


----------



## Principia (5. September 2003)

@hugo

ich weiss dich mal auf deine signatur hin....
nachdem ich obigen thread von dir gelesen hab, solltest du deinen spruch auch umsetzten.....
beruhig dich mal 

gruzz michael

nur spaß, also nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## der alte ron (5. September 2003)

Ach jah ! Leute , leute , wir sind ja alle so nüchtern und rationell , empfehlen leuten in der kaufberatung die sich ein 2 euro hardtail kaufen wollen auch immer braf den gleichen mist :nosaintradonrosecanyon ! Und wir selbst ? Wo geiern wir verklärte , abgebrühte typen den jedes jahr auf der eurobike denn hin ? Specializedrotwildtrek ! Und wenn man ganz von seiner unvernunft übermannt wurde , zu merlinlitespeedwiesmannpace . Aber lasst uns wider vernünftig sein leute , wozu von irgendwelchen kleinen schmieden kaufen , die ihren überteuerten snobismus in kleinserien in handarbeit fertigen ?!
Daran glaubt ihr doch selbst nicht . 
Nüchtern betrachtet.... haben wir doch alle einfach richtig viel spass und auch NUR 300 euro sind in vielen ländern noch ein kleines vermögen - wer wirft nun also den ersten stein ? 
Alles gute und habt spass   ! 
gruß , nikolay .


----------



## Hugo (6. September 2003)

@ michael  

 

@ ron

*zustimm*


----------



## MTS325 (6. September 2003)

@der alte ron:
ich oute mich mal als "ganz von seiner unvernunft übermannt"  

ich seh das ganz entspannt. wenn man einen rahmen haben will und das geld hat, dann kauft man sich den. 
das edelparts kostentechnisch unvernüftig sind kann man ja kaum ernsthaft bestreiten, aber erstens bin ich kein finanzminister und darf prassen bis der arzt kommt und zweitens gibt es ein wie ich finde fast schon vernünftiges argument für die unvernunft -immer vernünftig sein ist bohrend langweilig. ansonsten empfehle ich einfach mal wieder sein bike zu schnappen und eine geile tour zu drehen. das macht locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDaniel (7. September 2003)

Außerdem hilft es niemandem, wenn jeder sein Geld im Strumpf unter der Matraze hamstert ... am wenigsten der wirtschaftlichen Lage unserer Nation! Ich arbeite um Geld zu verdienen, das verdiene ich, um es auszugeben und zwar für mehr als Güter des täglichen Bedarfs wie Lebensmittel. Mein Geld verdiene ich zufällig mit Genußmitteln, die man auch nicht in der Form und zu dem Preis kaufen muss ... wenn die Leute da auch sagen würden "der Wein ausm Supermarkt kostet nur ein Drittel, warum soll ich denn den bei Ihnen kaufen?" ständ ich schön blöd da! Gut, ich könnte es auch "anlegen", aber damit bin ich einmal auf die Nase gefallen und hab meine ganzen Ersparnisse in den Sand gesetzt. Jetzt geb ich sie halt für ein teures (übertriebenes?) bike aus und hab wenigstens was davon!
Sicherlich funktioniert ein "no-name" Rahmen auch tadellos, aber ich gönne mir halt an der Stelle den Luxus, für den ich an einer anderen Stelle sparen muss ... dieses Jahr war ein neues bike mein Traum, also gabs keinen Urlaub. So ähnlich wird es vielen gehen, die sich ihr Traumbike selbst aufbauen.


----------



## Dr.Dos (7. September 2003)

Ich bin nun wirklich kein Fan von Pricipia Rahmen und würde mir vermutlich niemals einen zulegen. Nichtsdestotrotz sind die Geräte aus technischer und handwerklicher Sicht Kunstwerke. Principia setzt ein ums andere mal die neue Messlatte für hochwertige Aluminium Rahmen. Hinzu kommt, dass sie auch noch ein Händchen für schnelle, gelungene Geometrien haben. 1A!

Specialized und Cannondale sind im Bereich Rennrad nicht gerade Meister der Innovation, aber dennoch respektabel. Ein '03er E5 im Cipo-Lack würde ich nicht von der Bettkante stoßen, auch kein ordentlich komponiertes CAD7.

Etwas vergleichbares habe ich jedenfalls von generischen Taiwan Rahmen, i.e. Kinesis nicht gesehen.


Rotwild hingegen ist mir ein Rätsel. Eine jener Marken, die sich mit null Innovation, durchschnittlicher Qualität und fehlender Aura, bis auf eine zweifelsohne (jedenfalls aus der Ferne betrachtet) gelungenen Lackierung, am Markt behauptet haben. Erst seit letztem Jahr sind die Konstruktionen im Bereich Off-Road überhaupt vorzeigbar. Eingelenker im 3. Jahrtausend? Das ich nicht lache.

Wichtig: ich richte diese Kritik nicht an irgendeinen Rotwild Fahrer. Niemals nicht. Ich lasse mir jederzeit gerne herablassende Sprüche über Taiwan Firmen und sloping Rahmen gefallen, kein Problem. Aber Rotwild ist unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Einzigartigkeit eine Nullnummer. Ein bisschen Lack - das war's. Zu wenig, um nicht auch mal mit einem feinen Scandium Rahmen von Kinesis zum kleinen Preis riesen Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Principia (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Ich bin nun wirklich kein Fan von Pricipia Rahmen und würde mir vermutlich niemals einen zulegen.*



noch son spruch und ich missbrauch meine stellung als mod !!!  



> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Nichtsdestotrotz sind die Geräte aus technischer und handwerklicher Sicht Kunstwerke. Principia setzt ein ums andere mal die neue Messlatte für hochwertige Aluminium Rahmen. Hinzu kommt, dass sie auch noch ein Händchen für schnelle, gelungene Geometrien haben. 1A!*



aha, hiermit haste deinen hals wieder aus der schlinge gezogen 

ne im ernst. so ist es. principia baut wohl als einer der wenigen sehr gute alurahmen, mit allerlei technischen schnickschnack. ob man es nun braucht (wie im falle des "e"-design bei den rennrädern, sei dahin gestellt)
aber die eloxierung der rahmen, die man wunschweise orden kann, ist der traum. fast unverwüstlich. wenn ich da an die pulverbeschichtung meines rockies denke, kein vergleich.
und es gibt von principia schon zig jahre leichte halbtbare rahmen, wo die anderen schmieden noch mit der 2 kilogrenze zu werkeln hatten 
ich für meinen teil würde mir direkt nochmal einen rahmen der dänen kaufen !!!

gruzz michael


----------



## nigglstyle (7. September 2003)

mal zahlt eben auch für den namen mit.
man siehe die modebranche
da kosten manche hose mehr als doppelt soviel
als hosen von h&m die in qualität und schnitt sehr ähnlich sind.

und wenn jemand ein rotwild unbedingt haben will und das entsprechende kleingeld dafür hat soller das ruhig kaufen schlecht ist der rahmen gnaz bestimmt nicht doch man kann sich auch nach preisgünstigeren alternativen suchen hauptsache gewicht steifigkeit und geo stimmen. und das gibs wohl auch unter 800?!


----------



## der alte ron (7. September 2003)

Ich denke auch den ausdruck gibt es nicht umsonst . 
Im endeffekt fährt jeder was er will , und wenn das nicht geht , was er kann und ist hoffentlich glücklich damit . 
Das ist mir persönlich am wichtigsten .
ciao , nikolay


----------



## checky (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *das beispiel rotwild is schwachsinn, weil rotwild nich von kinesis schweissen lässt sondern in italien! nur ma vorweg!
> 
> *



Sorry, aber Du solltest nicht von Dingen reden von denen Du keine Ahnung hast.

Fakt ist, dass Rotwild in der Vergangenheit in Italien schwiessen *liess* & mit den Rahmen reihenweise Qualitätsprobleme hatte.
Ebenso Fakt ist, das die *aktuellen* Rahmen von Kinesis geschweisst werden.

@ Dr.Dos
Specialized läßt bei Kinesis fertigen & C auch einiges.


Der große Unterschied zu den hier vertriebenen Kinesis Rahmen ist aber, dass Sp oder C selber entwickeln & Ihr KnowHow mit einbringen (& auch geschützt haben). Das ist bei den unter Kinesis Label vertriebenen Rahmen meist nicht der Fall. Dort wird aus den einzelnen Rahmenbauteilen (siehe Homepage) ein Rahmen zusammengesteckt & dann gleich hunderte davon bestellt & auf den Markt geworfen.

Die Oberflächenbehandlung eines jeden Rahmen liegt einzig & allein beim letztendlichen Vertreiber & hat mit z.B. Kinesis (oder andere Hersteller) meist nix zu tun. Die Liefern i.d.R. rohe Rahmen (arbeiten aber natürlich auch mit Lackierern zusammen, aber des ist dann wieder jemand Anderes).
Viele Marken lassen auch selber beschichten & dementsprechend kann dann ein & derselbe Rahmen von X sehr hochwertig & "geil" aussehen & von Y eben nur langweilig Lackiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TwiXTR (8. September 2003)

also alternativ könnte mans so machen:
sich nen noname rahmen zulegen und sich bei den firmen die dazu passenden aufkleber-sets  bestellen. nach dem motto:
ja nach einem sturz musste der rahmen neu lackiert werden und nu bräuchte ich neue aufkleber...
würde doch eienige cent sparen
 hm.. ob das funktionieren würde..

MfG twiX


----------



## rotwilderer (8. September 2003)

@TwiXTR:

Für private Zwecke prinzipiell eine gute Idee. Allerdings verlangen viele Firmen beim Nachbestellen von Original-Decals einen Kaufbeleg von einem entsprechenden Rahmen bzw. Bike.
Indiskutabel wirds aber spätestens dann, wenn diese Fakes bei Ebay auftauchen und an unwissende Biker verscherbelt werden (und die gibt es leider zur Genüge...)


----------



## Hugo (8. September 2003)

@ checky....dann halt dich gefälligst an deine schlauen ratschläge und verzichte auf unsinnige postes!!!

ich weiss nich aus welchen quellen du deine fakten beziehst, aber fakt is, dass weder händler noch rotwild mitarbeiter was davon wissen dass sie angeblich bei kinesis schweissen lassen.
fakt is auch dass ich das belegen kann
fakt is auch dass ich gerade diesbezügl. schriftverkehr mit Christoph Vogl hatte....er is Im vertrieb von rotwild beschäftigt und steht rückfragen unter der adresse
[email protected]
oder [email protected] (wobei man da jede woche jemand anders ereicht...haben da son rotationssystem hab ich mir sagen lassen)
zur verfügung
und fakt is auch dass ich folgende antwort von ihm erhalten habe:


> ...Wir lassen unsere Rahmen nicht von Kinesis schweißen. ...



naja...damit is ma FAKT dass DU nich viel ahnung on Rotwild hast...wies mit den andern sachen aussieht weiss ich nich und geht mich auch nix an....is aber nich sehr nett irgendwelche behauptungen in den raum zu stellen die man irgendwo ma in irgend ner klatschspalte oder sonstwo gehört hat, ohne die FAKTEN je bestätigt bekommen zu haben....seis drum

Zurück zum Thema....muss wohl letztlich jeder selbst entscheiden....kommt wohl auch drauf an was er damit vor hat, oder?
is mit den rädern nich viel anders wie mit autos oder schnapps.

wer n auto braucht dass ihn günstig von a nach b bringt kauft sich n japaner.....wer n auto braucht was die sache bissi bescheunigt und halt n bischen mehr sprit braucht kauft sich n BMW, und wers sich leisten kann, sich für autos interessiert und seit seim 5. lebensjahr von nem ferrari träumt käuft sich einen

wer sich einfach nur besaufen will geht zum penny und kauft sich ne flasche strohrum für 4,99.....wer lieber in gesellschaft drinkt, in discos auf partys oder sonstwo greifft zu jackdaniels und co, und wer einfach gern ma am abend n gläschen trinkt um sich zu entspannen und den tag reveu passiern zu lassen landet bei "dimple" und co

Letztlich aber sind wir doch alle geniesser, oder?
gut die bikekuriere ma ausgenommen, die verdienen damit geld, aber alle andern fahrn doch wirklcih nur zum spass oder aber sie sind so gut, dass ohnehin nicht mehr sie entscheiden was sie fahrn....alle andern hier, fahrn weils ihnen spass macht, oder wird hier jemand dazu genötigt?
deshalb glaub ich dass alle räder ihre daseinsberechtigung haben....die billigen ausm real genauso wie die titanboliden von Merlin*schwärm*


----------



## Principia (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *....Zurück zum Thema....*



darum bitte ich inständig !!!


----------



## checky (9. September 2003)

Ähnliches hatten wir vor kurzem mit Litespeed, die dann aber auch zugeben mussten, dass einige derer Rahmen aus China kommen.....
Aber was solls, nicht nur ich weiß es, Rotwild sowieso & die Öffentlichkeit wird es im Laufe der Zeit ganz sicher auch erfahren. 
Frag mal Storck oder Specialized, die sagen warscheinlich auch, dass deren Alurahmen nicht aus Asien kommen.


----------



## *adrenalin* (9. September 2003)

sollte in dem thread nicht eigentlich über principia-rahmen diskutiert werden....?!!!!

@hugo: ich weiß nicht, warum du dich so aufregst. sei doch froh (wenn es wirklich so sein sollte) daß rotwild in taiwan, china oder sonstwo produzieren läßt - dann kann man darauf hoffen, daß die rahmen demnächst auch halten...


----------



## Dr.Dos (9. September 2003)

Hmm, Rotwild und Cannondale sind nicht so beliebt, oder ..?  

Ach ja und Pricipia ist auch schlecht, weil das dänische Team CSC lieber amerikanische Produkte fährt - so!


----------



## polo (9. September 2003)

[OT]


> jackdaniels und co





> "dimple" und co



Was sind das denn für Geschmacklosigkeiten   

Der engagierte Radler trinkt natürlich Lagavulin und fährt dann dieses Radl dazu (oder träumt davon  ):













[/OT)


----------



## konaman (9. September 2003)

Zitat: "An allen Rahmen werden neu designte Rohrsätze aus 7046er Alu verbaut. Auf meine Frage, ob die Frames weiterhin bei CMB geschweißt werden, wurde erklärt das ADP in ganz Europa keine Schweißerei gefunden hat, die diese Legierung verarbeiten kann. Also werden die neuen Rotwilds 2004 auch in Taiwan gebaut."

Auszug aus dem Bericht von Frank von der Eurobike.

Ganz klare Aussage, daß die Rahmen aus Taiwan kommen. Muß zwar nicht Kinesis sein, aber halt auch nicht Italien. Und wenn es nicht Kinesis ist, dann würde auch die Aussage des Rotwild-Mannes pssen. Der sagt ja nur, "nicht bei Kinesis" und nicht "nicht in Taiwan".

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, man kann, muß aber nicht unbedingt den doppelten Betrag für einen gleichwertigen Rahmen ausgeben, nur damit ein "angesagter" Name auf dem Unterrohr steht. Ist halt ne Sache, die jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen muß. Und der Preis sagt ja noch lange nichts über die Qualität aus.


----------



## TiVo (9. September 2003)

aber deshalb nicht besser.

Kinesis produziert Rahmen nicht nur in Taiwan, sondern auch in China und in den USA.
Und jede dieser Fertigungsbereiche steht für eine eigene Qualitätslinie.
China (so die 50 Euro Liga) dann Taiwan (Rahmen im Mittelfeld) und zu guter letzt Portland die besten Rahmen von Kinesis.

Dazu produzieren sie in Auftragsarbeit. D.h. einige Anbieter geben sich VORHER Mühe und entwickeln ihre Rahmen und geben die Zeichnungen dann weiter an Kinesis, andere hingegen nehmen was halt kommt. Einige Firmen geben auch ihre eigenen Rohrsätze weiter, welche dann von Kinesis verbruzzelt werden.

Auch wenn alle Rahmen von Kinesis kommen ist doch alles möglich, vom 0815 Billigteil bis hin zum irgenwo auf der Welt ausgetüftelten Spezialrahmen mit dollen Rohrsätzen und vergoldeten Ausfallenden. Es ist nicht alles gleich!!!

P.S. Ich fahre Stahl vom norddeutschen Masrahmenbauer, da weiss ich ganz genau wo der Rahmen herkommt. (So ungefähr auf einen Meter genau, wenn Rudolf nicht allzuviel rumgelaufen ist bei der Arbeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (9. September 2003)

... arten diese diskussionen eigentlich immer in streit aus   ?
Otti , wir sagen uns halt , das sachen die nicht in teiwan gebrutzelt werden eine sehle besitzen . In manchen , wirklich ganz wenigen fällen stimmt das , meist ist es aber nur marketinggelaber ! Rahmenbau kann handwerkskunst sein oder massenproduktion - beides hat vor und nachteile . Schwarz oder weß , gibt es auch hier nicht . Oder wie sollte man z. B. firmen einstufen die in fernost produtieren aber wirklich viel aufwand betreiben um stimmige produkte zu entwickeln ? Es ist gut das nicht alle kinesis fahren müssen und wiederum auch gut das nicht jeder 2000 ,- für einen rahmen zahlen muß .
So und jetzt reicht euch die hände brüder  
gruß , nikolay


----------



## TiVo (10. September 2003)

Streit wollte ich gar nicht vom Zaun brechen.
Nur diese Kinesis= Taiwan und somit alles gleich These wollte ich ein wenig korrigieren.
Mir ist egal, was jemand fährt, hauptsache er fährt!!!!
Ich grüsse MTBler aller Art genauso wie Reiseradler, Rennradler, Lieger, Tandems, Einräder und weiss der Teufel was noch getreten daher kommt. 
Und o mein Rad eine Seele hat... hmmm schwer zu sagen,
ich rede mit ihm , ich streichel es vor jeder Fahrt und hüte es wie meinen Augapfel, 
ja ich glaube schon!
Gruss


----------



## checky (10. September 2003)

Das bei solchem Thema Meinungsverschiedenheiten zu Tage kommen ist doch mehr als normal (wird ja logischerweise durch die Hersteller forciert) & warum sollen diese in einem Forum nicht Disskutiert werden ?
Ausserdem finde ich es auch wichtig, dass einigen Leuten die Augen geöffnet werden & der Ursprung dieses Threads zielte indirekt genau darauf hinaus.

@ TiVo
woher hast Du die Info, dass bei Kinesis ne Standortbezogene Qualität gefertigt wird ? Soweit ich weiß gelten bei Kinesis USA die gleichen Maßstäbe wie in Taiwan. Allein schon um dem internationalen Markt gerecht zu werden leuchtet es auch ein.
Steht des irgendwo ? 
Taiwan & China sind sogar ISO 9002 zertifiziert & USA eben nicht, so läßt sich Schlußfolgern, dass in China & Taiwan, wo ein ordentliches & international anerkanntes QM vorherrscht auch die höherwertigen Rahmen gefertigt werden.
Allein die Tatsache, dass weder 7005'er noch 6061'er Easton Alu in China verbaut werden sagt ja noch nix über die Qualität die dort gemacht wird. Andere 6000'er & 7000'er Alus werden ja eingesetzt, also nur nicht von Easton & ausserdem ist z.B. das 6000'er Alu (z.B An6 von Alfton) für sehr leichte & hochwertige Rahmen geeigneter als 7005 oder 6061 oder auch Scandium.
MMHH .... aber erzähl mal *mehrwissenwill*.


----------



## Hugo (10. September 2003)

Streit?
wir streiten nich, sondern diskutiern

seis drum....
eins zu TiVO....also da geb ich dir zieml. recht...weiss zwar nich welche standorte genau was produziern, fakt is aber dass die rohrsätze entscheiden.....aus nem wasserrohr wird nie n guter rahmen, egal wie perfekt der roboter schweisst, aus nem anständigen rohrsatz bekommt nur leider nicht jeder auch n anständigen rahmen...egal
die rohrsätze werden irgendwo in good old europe oder eben der neuen welt entwickelt und dann irgendwo gefertigt udn zum schweissen gebracht...der macht dann eben n rahmen oder sonst was draus......

was aber die ganze sache mti "is eh alles das gleiche" angeht....schonma jemand drüber nachgedacht wo mercedes, BMW, Volkswagen und wie sie alle heissen produziern lassen....wenn hier tatsächlich alle so berechnend sind, dann will ich hoffen dass in den garagen ausschliesslich Hyundais oder Daewoo`s stehn....wird wohl aber nich der fall sein, weil nie jemand auf die idee kommen würd ne S-klasse mit nem daihatsu gleich zu setzen.....und wenn die selben arbeiter montags für den einen und dienstags für den andern die teile produziert haben juckts auch niemand weils dennoch unterschiedliche autos sind, oder?
und wenn ne kopfstütze für daihatsu 75sekunden dauern darf in der fertigung sins bei der S-klasse vielleicht 3 minuten(nur zum veranschaulichen....keine ahnung wie lang sowas exakt dauert)
und das macht letztlich den unterschied


@polo...n anständiger Biker trinkt ga nix, ausser vielleicht n kühles weizen am abend auf der alm


----------



## polo (10. September 2003)

Das heißt Weißbier! verdammte Axt, Saupreißn elendige...  

Gestern war irgendwo in der GLotze ein Bericht über europäische vs. asiatische Automarken. Grundtenor des Berichts und aller Experten (von ADAC, über IAF etc. pp.): 1. jede Vernunftsperson müßte einen Japaner kaufen, 2. Neuwagenkauf ist Schwachsinn (ein BWL-Prof. dazu: "jeder Betriebs- und Volksökonom, der ein Neuwagen kauft, müßte der Titel aberkannt werden.") Dennoch fahren hier überall neue deutsche Autos rum. 
Natürlich schwingen bei jeder Kaufentscheidung Fragen mit wie, gefällt mir das Ding?, gefällt meinem Umfeld das Ding?, ist es ein anerkanntes Produkt?, hat das Produkt ein anerkanntes Image?, fahren das alle?, fährt das keiner? etc. Es scheint aber, daß solche Frage die Überhand gewinnen - spätestens seitdem bekannt ist, daß "made in Germany" nicht gleich Superprodukt ist.
Der Vergleich Daihatsu - S-Klasse hinkt natürlich, weil das einem Vergleich Stadtschlampe - Nobeltourer gleichkäme. Angebrachter wäre bspw., S-Klasse mit Lexus zu vergleichen, und da stellt man das Gleiche fest wie bei den Rädern...
Hugo, ich gönn' dir dein Rotwild, hoffe, es bricht nicht   und wenn, dann kann ich berichten, daß die bei Rotwild nach anfänglich - gespielter? - Überraschung über RahmenBRÜCHE sehr kulant sind und bei den Preisen ja auch sein müssen. Ich muß aber für mich feststellen, daß mein No-Name Cube QUALITATIV nicht schlechter ist als die ganzen Nobelkarossen, die ich in den letzten Jahren gefahren bin. 
Daher mein Satz vom Anfang: 


> es gibt keine objektiven Kriterien, die dafür sprechen, einen Edelrahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## sulibats (10. September 2003)

@polo: Plus/Minus war das im Ersten.

Und wie sagte der Marktforscher so schön: Niemand würde es zugeben, dass es keinen Sinn macht, einen Neuwagen zu kaufen  Genauso ist das mit den Edelrahmen: Derjenige, der sich so einen Rahmen holt, MUSS ja Argumente dafür (er)finden, das ist ja ganz natürlich.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Hugo (10. September 2003)

und was is wenn einem der rahmen einfach gefällt?!
is das n argument oder nich?
weil wenn ich mein rad einfach lieb hab(jaja...wie kann man ne bindung zu nem stück aluminumplastikeisen eingehn) dann pfleg ich das viel mehr und kümmer mich drum, wie wenns einfach irgendwas is, was mir mein vermögensberater empfohlen hat


Ma ne frage......wer isst hier schokolade von Milka, ritter oder wenn ers ganz dick hat von Lindt???


----------



## gevatterstaat (11. September 2003)

... endlich habe ich einen Ort gefunden, wo ich was davon erzählen kann:

Also mal angenommen, Polo und seine Mitstreiter haben Recht und die Qualität eines Noname-Rahmens kommt zumindest sehr nahe an die eines Rahmens einer der Kultmarken heran.

Dann habe wir auf dem Markt der Mountainbikerahmen ein Phänomen, welches man in vielen Märkten (PKWs, PCs, Nahrungsmittel, Shampoos, ...) beobachten kann: Eine rein objektive Angleichung der Produktqualität. Es fällt heute eben - anders als vor 50 Jahren - schwer, ein wirklich schlechtes Auto zu kaufen - selbst ein Lada hat heute immerhin einen Opelmotor. Und sollte man im Supermarkt mal danebengreifen und aus Versehen das billigste Handelsmarkenshampoo kaufen, werden einem sicher nicht gleich die Haare ausfallen.

Würden dies nun alle Verbraucher wissen und dementsprechend nur noch die billigsten Produkte kaufen, würde das in letzter Konsequenz bedeuten, daß der Hersteller, der die besagte Qualität zu den niedrigsten Produktionskosten liefert, irgendwann den gesamten Weltmarkt bedient und alle anderen Unternehmen eingehen.

"Um Himmels Willen!" stöhnt die Masse der Unternehmen "Was können wir dagegen tun?" Die Antwort heißt: DIE MARKE! Denn was kann einen Konsumenten dazu bringen, für ein und das selbe Produkt den dreifachen Preis zu zahlen? Na eben der Glaube daran, dass es etwas besonderes sei! Deshalb gibt es die gesamt Werbeindustrie: Sie reden uns ein, dass ein Markenprodukt etwas besonderes ist. Ja beinahe: Je weniger besonders die Produkte, desto notwendiger die Werbung zur Absatzförderung. Daher gibt es so viel Werbung für Waschmittel und so wenig z.B. für Literatur.

Und warum macht das (in irgendeinem Bereich) fast jeder mit? Da gibt es viele Gründe (hier auszugsweise): 
- die Informationsüberlastung: Wer hat schon einen umfassenden Überblick über das Shampooangebot in Deutschland? Und wer hat überhaupt das Interesse, sich damit stundenlang auseinanderzusetzen? Deshalb kauft man Nivea und weiß, was man hat. Oder eben Specialized. Ist nicht das billigste, aber sicher kein Fehlkauf (womit ich nicht jedem Specialized-Fahrer fehlende Marktübersicht unterstellen möchte). Deshalb gibt es auch z.B. eine Retrodesignwelle (Beetle, Z8, Yetis in türkis-gelb, GT's Triple Triangle, ...), weil eine ein Marke, die seit langem existiert, vertrauen erweckt. 

- die Macht der Medien: Wenn ich drei mal täglich Werbung für Shampoo gegen Haarausfall sehe, habe ich abends vor dem Spiegel das Gefühl, das mein Haupthaar lichter wird. 

- die Selbstverwirklichung: Wir leben in einer Zeit, in einem Wohlstand, in einer Gesellschaft, in der der Individualismus hochgehalten wird. Es gilt heute nicht mehr satt zu werden oder ein Dach über dem Kopf zu haben, sondern sich selbst zu verwirklichen, etwas besonderes zu sein. Deshalb beobachten wir z.B. im Automobilbau die zunehmende Bedeutung des Designs, weil ein Auto inzwischen beinahe ein Spiegelbild des gewünschten Selbstbildnisses ist: der dicke alte Autofahrer hofft, dass das sportliche BMW-Markenimage auf ihn selbst abfärbt. Wenn alle einen PC haben, bin ich mit Apple noch was besonderes. Deshalb gibt es tatsächlich intelligente Menschen, die "Sport-Shampoo" mit Magnesium kaufen, oder "Sport-Zahnpasta"!

Abgesehen von wirklichen sportlichen Ambitionen schmückt sich mancher gerne mit dem Attribut, ein "Mountainbiker" zu sein - das klingt für den Normalbürger und die Freundin wild und sportlich. Anderen reicht das nicht, sie definieren sich innerhalb der Gruppe der "Mountainbiker" noch besonders, z.B. als "Kultmarkenfahrer" und kaufen z.B. ein Cannondale. Auch hier fühlen sich viele geschmeichelt, wenn das Markenimage auf sie abfärbt: Wer wäre nicht gern "steinhart und unzerstörbar" wie ein Cannondale, nicht gern "verwegen und mutig" wie Nicolai, einfach "wunderschön" wie ein Rocky Mountain oder "cool und stylish" wie ein Rotwild? Und wer ist schon gerne "beamtenmausgrau und vernünftig" wie ein Radon?

Aber warum erzähle ich das so lang und breit: Nun, meiner Meinung nach kann jeder für eine besondere Marke, ein besonderes Image "unvernünftig" viel Geld ausgeben. Man sollte sich dessen aber bewußt sein, die Spielregeln der mediengelenkten Marktwirtschaft kennen und gewisse Grenzen einhalten: 

Kauft kein Magnesium-Shampoo - fahrt lieber einmal öfter pro Woche mit dem Radl, das wirkt auch sportlich!

Verbietet eurer Freundin die Hautcreme für 20 pro 20-Millilitertübchen - auch die wird ihr Aprikosenhaut nicht glätten!

Lächelt über Euren Nachbarn, wenn er sich zur Rente einen Benz kauft - der wird ihm auch nicht mehr Respekt verschaffen!

Beobachtet auch ein wenig besorgt die Jungs, die den Thread zum Markenimage (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20858) vollschreiben, denn sie wissen, glaube ich, nicht recht, was sie da tun. 

These: Ein cleverer Vermarkter könnte mit ein paar Werbemillionen, einer stilvollen Kampagne, einem schönen Design, einer unverfrorenen Preispolitik, einem Rennteam (ganz wichtig), einem exklusiven Händlerkonzept und natürlich mit ein paar Jahren Zeit erreichen, dass das Classic-Forum im Jahr 2015 voller "Lakes" - Bikes von 2005 steht - ohne, daß an der tatsächlichen Qulität der Räder wirklich was geändert wird. Was meint Ihr?

Liebe Grüße,

gevatterstaat


----------



## gevatterstaat (11. September 2003)

...ist aber nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (11. September 2003)

Provokant würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen...ausführlich und kritisch eben.

Bzgl. der Marke: "Die" Marke macht ja jetzt schon Werbung  

Einen interessanten Standpunkt zu dem Thema hab ich mal hier im Forum gelesen (kein Zitat, aber auch nicht von mir): 

Wenn jemand, der das Bike nur zum Posen hat (also in den Laden geht und sagt, ich such ein Rad zum Brötchenholen und such halt was exklusives) und mit einem 5000-Fahrrad rumfährt, werden alle die Ahnung haben und wissen, was das Rad oder der Rahmen kostet, lachen, wenn derjenige nur damit am Posen ist. Der Normalbürger hingegen weiss damit eh nix zu anfangen, der schaut lieber ob ne Scheibenbremse dran ist (selbst schon erlebt - "Oh, ist das neu ? Da ist ja nichtmal ne Scheibenbremse dran"), dem ist es jedenfalls egal, ob das Teil von Aldi oder von Rocky Mountain ist. 
Das ist auch ein Unterschied zum Auto. Es ist eigentlich jedem bekannt, welchen Wert eine Automarke hat, das ein Porsche (nehme das jetzt als Beispiel) nicht gerade billig ist. 



> Aber warum erzähle ich das so lang und breit: Nun, meiner Meinung nach kann jeder für eine besondere Marke, ein besonderes Image "unvernünftig" viel Geld ausgeben. Man sollte sich dessen aber bewußt sein, die Spielregeln der mediengelenkten Marktwirtschaft kennen und gewisse Grenzen einhalten:


Exakt, nur ist es eben sehr schwer, den Kauf eines teuren Edelrahmens, rational zu erklären, und das versucht man nunmal automatisch, schließlich will ja niemand eingestehen, dass er den Rahmen nur gekauft hat, weil Rotwild oder sonst was drauf steht, sondern das dieser auch Vorzüge bietet, und wenn es nur die Lackierung ist, was natürlich rational absolut kein Grund wäre, das 3-fache Auszugeben, aber wenn es einem gefällt, dann dürfte das auch kein Hindernis mehr sein.

Lakes dürfte bei "dem" kennenden Mountainbiker wohl keine Chance mehr haben. Mal angenommen, die würden ab sofort die besten Rahmen verkaufen (bezogen auf Schweißnaht, Qualität der Rohrsätze, Lackerierung, Geometrie, etc.), dann dürfte man ohne massive Werbung keine Chance mehr haben, trotz aller Vorzüge auf einen grünen Zweig zu kommen, weil die "Marke" eben schon ihren Ruf hat.

Um doch nochmal aufs Auto zu kommen: Wenn jemand kein Geld hat, sich einen Porsche zu kaufen, dann ist ein Porsche überflüssig (aber deshalb trotzdem noch ein "Traum"), wenn jemand das Geld dafür hat und damit rumfährt, dann gilt er als Angeber. Ich denke, man ist da immer hin- und hergerissen, zwischen Rationalität und Emotionalität. Niemand braucht einen Porsche, weil er unvernünftigt ist und man auch mit einem günstigeren, wesentlich leistungsschwächeren Auto mühelos jeden Punkt in D-Land erreichen kann.

Das ist jetzt sehr Off-Topic, aber die "genialste" Idee der Firmen, die wohl z.Z. mit den geringsten Mitteln den größten Gewinn einbringt ist (für mich) die SM: Kaum Kosten (früher mal kostenlos) und heute fallen die Leute darüber her, als ob es die gesprochene Sprache nicht mehr gibt, dazu werden die jüngeren Käufer mit billigsten Spots irgendwelcher Logos und Sounds bombadiert, um auch ja im Sumpf der Gleichen doch etwas Indivialität zu haben (die sie dann trotzdem nicht haben). Es gibt keinen Grund für eine SM, ein Telefonat kann den gleichen Informationsgehalt günstiger vermitteln und wir haben auch die Jahre vor SM überlebt. Man hat es den Leuten eingeredet, das man das braucht...

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## polo (11. September 2003)

Meinst du jetzt Sado-Maso oder Short MEssage Service?  
Zur SMS: mehr als die Hälfte aller WELTWEIT versandten SMSe, werden in DEutschland verschickt


----------



## sulibats (11. September 2003)

Naja, ich hab mir angewöhnt SM zusagen (wobei ich mich auch oft dabei erwische, dass ich SMS sage), weil ich versende ja nur eine ShortMessage und nicht gleich den ganzen Service (ShortMessageService)  Man muss ja nicht jeden blödsinn nachsagen.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Hugo (11. September 2003)

und dennoch hat die SM(s) ihre daseinsberechtigung weil sie auch ihre vorzüge hat....klar gibt leute die immer ereichbar sind, gibt aber auch die die nich immer ans handy gehn, oder das handy von zeit zu zeit ma ausschalten 
selbst die sms geschichte kann ihren nutzen haben....wers letztendlich braucht und wie viel davon...naja die 14-jährigen kiddies vermutlich weniger, und in dem masse schon gleich ga nicht, aber hej....es lebt ne ganze industrie davon....ohne sms nich so viele handys, ohne handys keine handyläden usw usw.....

ma ne frage.....wer kauft sich regelmässig das heftchen von der stiftung warentest, und wenn ers dann schon hat, kauft er auch nur die empfohlenen produkte?

mag sein dass in deutschland die meisten leute sich nen prosche kaufen weil sie wissen dass er ihrem nachbarn gefällt, is nur schade dass den leuten die mit 5 oder 10 jahren vieleicht dem mythos verfallen sind, und sich na 20, 30 oder 40 jahren harten sparens und verzichtens sich ihren traum leisten können auch gleich als prolls abgestempelt werden....und nein ich persöhnl. mag porsche nicht sehr gern...gefällt mir persöhnl. einfach nicht aber trotzdem sollte bei einem produkt mit dem man doch recht viel zeit verbringt(haus/wohnung, auto, meinetwegen bike uswusw) auch die emotionale seite stimmen....sonst würden wir ja auch alle bloss frauen/männer haben die kohle haben, hyperintelligent und ja so viele innere werte mitbringen....nein wir schaun am baggersee nich welche von den damen nun die geilsten......ihr wisst schon.... hat, und der hintern oder weiss der geier interessiert auch nich.....rein ratiolnal müssten sich frauen nen typen suchen der sie und ihre nachkommen anständig über die runden bringt und genetisch gesund is.....n kerl müsste theoretisch genauso denken, wenn jetz aber jemand in ner talkshow äussert dass ihm/ihr sowas wichtig is, dann wird er gleich ma als oberflächlich hingestellt und ausgebuht weil die "inneren werte" für ihn scheinbar keine rolle spielen......naja aber wenn die inneren werte so wichtig sind....wieso sind dann im playboy keine röntgenaufnahmen udn blutbilder, stattdessen stramme dinger???

Und ma ganz ehrlich....hat nicht jeder gern ein wenig luxus? jetz is bloß die frage wie der einzelne luxus definiert....n porsche fahrer find sein porsche geil, n 18-jähriger schüler finds cool dass er überhaupt n auto hat, und n familienvater für den isses luxus sich ma ne stunde von daheim los reissen zu können und ma ne runde aufm bike zu fahrn....und dann gibts wieder den unterschied zwischen megamarke und 93er flickenteppich

frei nach "fanta"
spass ist was ihr draus macht!


----------



## gevatterstaat (11. September 2003)

Lieber Hugo,

Du hast Recht: Jeder sollte sich seine Träume erfüllen. Wenn's ein Porsche ist, dann soll er eben den kaufen.

Interessant ist aber doch zu wissen, warum man gerade vom Porsche träumt. Auch ein Honda NSX ist schnell (erst moderne Elektronik het dem 911er den fatalen Heckschwung abgeschaft), hat 6 Zylinder, sieht gut aus, auch Honda ist im Rennsport erfolgreich (in den letzten Jahrzehnten viel mehr als Porsche), auch ein Honda ist langlebig und zuverlässig und die Armaturen im 911er erinnern sowieso an Samsung-Handies.

Die Unterschiede sind: Porsche baut nur Sportwagen und keine Civics, Porsche gibt es seit 50 Jahren, Porsche vermarktet sich clever und Porsche sind teuer und daher auch relativ selten. An die objektiv messbaren Qualitäten eines Porsche kommt ein NSX dagegen sehr nahe heran, ist nur viel billiger.

Ähnlich ist es doch - bitte verzeihe, wenn ich Dich da mal herausgreife - mit einem Rowild Rcc08. Wenn es stimmt, dass ein Noname-Rahmen qualitativ mit dem Rotwild-Rahmen beinahe vergleichbar ist, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel: Nicht eine Schraube, nicht ein Ausstattungsdetail ist rotwildspezifisch (Specialized könnte immerhin sagen: "Nur bei uns gibt's Brain"). Die Geometrie bei Deinem Hardtail ist einigermaßen standardisiert - und ein Vorreiter in Sachen Fullykinematik ist Rotwild nun auch nicht.

Was macht Dein Rotwild also zu einem Konsumgut, bei dem, wie Du es sagst, auch die "emotionale" Seite stimmt"? Warum ist Rotwild sexy? Da ist zum einen der Name, denn "Rotwild" klingt, ähnlich wie "Bergwerk", sehr edel, rustikal, nach Jagd und Natur, nach Tradition, und auch "leicht wie ein Reh" - Univega klingt höchstens nach "Uniform", so könnte man auch Handseife nennen. Zum anderen läßt Rotwild die Rahmen wunderschön lakieren. Ein Rennteam muß auch sein. Es gibt sie nicht beim Großhändler oder gar im Supermarkt und - das wichtigste - sie sind sehr teuer.

Wenn man dieses Konzept bis ins kleinste Detail durchzieht (schöne Webseite, hochwertiger Katalog, coole Messestände), dann genügt das schon. Dann "träumt" plötzlich halb Bikerdeutschland von einem Rotwild.

Wie gesagt: Jeder soll versuchen sich seine Träume zu erfüllen. Aber sind nicht viele Träume nicht viel mehr als ein cleveres Marketingkonzept? Nicht viel mehr als hübsches Design und intelligente Webseitenprogrammierung? Was meint Ihr?

Gruß,

gevatterstaat


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (11. September 2003)

Du hast 100% Recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gevatterstaat (11. September 2003)

...richtig in Fahrt...

Erst mal danke, Hammer.

Eine kleine Geschichte zur Entstehung von Markennamen:

Man nehme ein Hand voll Marketinspezies, setzte sie an einen Tisch und zeige ihnen das Lastenheft: "Wir brauchen einen Namen für eine MTB-Marke. Die Räder sollen leicht sein, elegant und edel, sollen von naturverbundenen Menschen gekauft werden." Die Antwort erfolgt nach 3 Minuten Brainstorming: "Steppenwolf oder Rotwild".

Lastenheft: "Unzerstörbar und naturverbunden"
Antwort: "Bergwerk"

Lastenheft: "Unzerstörbar und irreschnell"
Antwort: "Cannondale"

Lastenheft: "Innovativ und technikverliebt"
Anwort: "Specialized"

Lastenheft: "Hauptsache in jedem Land der Welt irgendwie aussprechbar ohne jemanden zu beleidigen"
Antwort: "Univega" ("Sony" ist auch so ein sinnloses Wort)

Lastenheft: "Egal, Hauptsache irgendwie amerikanisch"
Antwort: "Radon, Cube, Lakes, Canyon oder Chaka"

Und wann man gar keinen fragt, dann heißen die Räder nachher eben Stevens.

So einfach ist das: Schreibst Du Deinen Marketingleuten zwei adjektive mehr ins Lastenheft, dann hast Du den Grundstein gelegt, um nach ein paar Jahren für Deine Rahmen einen fünffach höheren Preis verlangen zu können als die döselige Konkurrenz. Irre, oder?

Gruß und Kuß,

Euer Klugpfeifer


----------



## Hugo (11. September 2003)

@ gevatterstaat

was is denn an design auszusetzen??
in deinem poste kommt son bischen rüber dass das nur ne nebensächlichkeit is....nunja, find ich nicht...mein rad steht neben dem bett, dann muss es auch nach was aussehn...würd da kein blaues rad mit roten tupfen haben wollen....gut is geschmackssache, aber ich find das design einfach geil

was mir an dem rahmen so gut gefällt is zum einen die geometrie die so bei sehr sehr wenigen rädern zu finden is, und zum andern die haptik....der rahmen fühlt sich gut an und durch die channeltube-geschichte die sehr ROTWILD-Spezifisch is wirkt der rahmen saufiligran und irgendwie auch edel

will mich hier jetz auch ncih lange rechtfertigen....hab den rahmen vor zwo jahrn im katalog gesehn, mich verliebt und hege immer noch keine wunsch etwas anderes zu besitzen(ausser vielleicht n Merlin)

Was die sache mit prosche und honda angeht....n 911er porsche is einfach n 911er....und er wird auch in 50jahrn noch einer sein...n 911er kommt auch nie aus der mode, auch wenn du einen hast der 30 jahre alt is, isser immer noch so beliebt/modern wie damals als er vom band lief....bei nem nsx sieht das bissi anders aus....nach 7 jahrn spätestens komm n neues modell und 10jahre später weiss keiner mehr wie das teil eigentlich aussah.

nen honda NSX fährt man, nen 911er porsche lebt man
ganz klar man identifiziert sich auch damit...wer nen 911er hat, hat kohle, hat was ereicht...jaja schon klar in den augen vieler is sowas verwerflich, aber das is meistens nur der neid der besitzlosen und um ganz ehrlihc zu sein isses doch sinnvoller die kohle, wenn man sie denn hat, auszugeben und damit zu leben, was bringen einem millionen auf dem konto die man aus lauter scham nicht zeigt....mit ins grab nehmen kann man sie nicht...dann doch lieber spass haben mit der kohle

oder isses inzw. sogar verwerflich kohle zu haben?

und letztlich isses mim biken nix anderes....n rad für 999 is für unser eins n noname bike, für einen "nichtbiker" isses n wahnsinn so viel geld(immerhin 2000DM) für n drahtesel auszugeben....n 150 rad ausm baumarkt bringt einen genauso von a nach b...man muss ja nicht jeden hügel rauf und querfeldein wieder runter, oder?


----------



## checky (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> [B
> und um ganz ehrlihc zu sein isses doch sinnvoller die kohle, wenn man sie denn hat, auszugeben und damit zu leben, was bringen einem millionen auf dem konto die man aus lauter scham nicht zeigt....mit ins grab nehmen kann man sie nicht...dann doch lieber spass haben mit der kohle
> 
> [/B]



Das ist mal absolut richtig, dennoch scheiden sich auch hier die Geister:
Der eine Pfeift völlig auf die Meinung Anderer & will einfach nur Spass haben. Diese Person kauft sich den Honda & macht vom restlichen Geld noch ne schöne Weltreise. Für ihn zählt also nur der Nutzen.

Der Andere gibt eben den gleichen Betrag aus & bekommt dafür nur nen Porsche. Wer hat denn nun mehr vom Leben ?


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (12. September 2003)

Der der zufriedener ist!
Doch wer das ist, kann wohl keiner beantworten. Spielen ja auch andere Faktoren eine ganz wichtige Rolle, denn schließlich ist Geld nicht alles.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. September 2003)

Anfangs hab ich auch so gedacht wie gevatterstaat, allerdings kann ich auch Hugo´s Einstellung gut nachvollziehen.

Damals als ich noch E-Gitarre gespielt hatte hab ich mir auch einen teuren ENGL Verstärker mit original ENGL-Box gekauft.

Ein Marschall hätte auch funktioniert, oder ein Hughes&Kettner. Hätte auch die Hälfte gekostet. Aber nein mir hat die Optik vom ENGL und die Vielfalt dieses Amps gefallen. Ein Kumpel hatte sich einen teuren Digitech Preamp mit Mulrieffekt gekauft, war noch vielsetiger, etwas günstiger, aber digital. Meins war ein Vollröhrengerät mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.

Beim Bike wird es auch so sein, wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich mir wahrscheinlich ein Klein Attitude zulegen. Andererseits bekomm ich für den Preis des Rahmens schon ein ganzes Fahrrad.

Alles eine Frage der persönlichen Prioritäten. Vernünftiger ist sicher ein funktionell ausgestattes NoName Rad.  Das Andere macht aber mehr Spaß.


----------



## Hugo (12. September 2003)

@ cheky

der eine kommt nach 6 wochen von der weltreise zurück und steigt in sein honda um spass zu haben, der andere hat die letzten 6 wochen pro tag zwo andere schneggen vernascht, weil frauen auf kohle/porsche stehn.....welcher von beiden hat mehr spass am leben?


----------



## sulibats (12. September 2003)

[Nicht 100%ig Ernst gemeint]: Hehe, die Frauen, die auf solche Typen stehen, dass sind die, die in den Gangsta-Videos von den US-Rappern immer halbnackt rumlaufen und dümmer sind als George W. Bush 
Ich denke aber, ich habe deinen Standpunkt verstanden...hast schon irgendwie recht, dass das Bike mehr sein kann als ein Fortbewegungsmittel 

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## drbalrog (12. September 2003)

ist doch interessant, was da so alles an meinungen geposted wird und welchen vorurteilen man da so gerecht wird, ohne je eine ahnung davon gehabt zu haben. 
@ hugo: was rotwild angeht, kann ich deine einstellung nicht beurteilen, habe keines, aber was das aussehn von nem bike angeht hast du vollkommen recht. habe mir das fs evolution vor allem wegen der geilen optik zugelegt. und deine meinung zum 911 braucht keien weitere bestätigung. 

aber generell wäre ich doch daran interessiert, zum ursprünglichen thema zurückzukommen, denn ich möchte mir für die nächste saison ein principa rr zusammenstellen. 
die qualität eines principiarahmens überzeugt mich eh aus dem radelnden freundeskreis, meine liebste fährt ein 7 jahre altes trirad von principia mit nunmehr tausenden km auf dem rahmen und wenn sie vor ein paar wochen nicht in eine ungesicherte baustelle gerauscht wäre, sähe das ding immer noch aus wie am ersten tag beim händler. 
was habt ihr denn so für erfahrungen mit den unterschiedlichen rahmen dieser marke? 
ich tendiere, unter anderem wegen der optik (grezz to hugo) zum ttl 2.


----------



## der alte ron (12. September 2003)

@gefervatterstaat
einen faktor hast du vergessen , den faktor mensch . in uns allen ist tief drin auch ein maschinenstürmer ! das insektenhaft gleichgültige einer maschine ist gleich zu setzen mit milionen gleich gekleideter asiaten , die tag für tag millionen von immergleichen bikerahmen produtieren( ) . dagegen steht ein erleuchteter rahmenbauer irgendwo in kalifornien im lotussitz kunstwerke schweißend ( ) . 

der streit ist ja richtig interessant geworden . in einen punkt hat gevatter ins schwarze getroffen : hat man die regeln durchschaut , ist man kein opfer mehr . und das was hugo macht ist genauso wichtig : träumen !
es grüßt euch herzlich , nikolay .


----------



## akeem (16. September 2003)

also ihr habt ja Probleme........

Warum kauft sich nicht einfach jeder das Bike, das ihm gefällt, für das Geld, welches er auszugeben bereit ist und ist dann zufrieden mit dem was er hat, ******egal was andere sagen.

Geht raus zum biken und macht euch weniger Gedanken über den Besitz oder die Vorlieben anderer Leute....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (16. September 2003)

Hallo,

meine zwo Cent zum Thema:

ne Marke funktioniert leider nicht so einfach, wie es hier versucht wurde zu erklären. Es gibt, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Gebieten, keine 10 Regeln zum Kreiieren einer erfolgreichen Marke. Auch Wendelin Wiedeking kann Euch nicht haarklein und objektiv beschreiben, was die Marke Porsche ausmacht - und genau das ist der Punkt! Emotion, Gefühl, Sinnlichkeit, wie soll man das mit Worten beschreiben, geschweige denn exakt planen? Wieviel Beispiele für die gescheiterte Etablierung von Marken gibt es? Da fallen jedem bestimmt x Fälle ein... Ebenso fallen mir Beispiele für Marken ein, die so gar nicht gewollt waren und mehr oder weniger durch Zufall entstanden sind. Der Punkt ist aber ein anderer:

Was wollen wir denn alle? Genau - wir wollen zufrieden und glücklich sein. Und dafür gibts keine objektiven Regeln. Wenn aber Marken dazu führen, dass wir uns wohlfühlen (in der von uns geschaffenen Traumwelt) dann ist das doch so ok. Jemand der nen Honda Sportwagen fährt kann vielleicht gut damit leben das die Schnecken im keines Blickes würdigen und dem Porschefahrer machts nichts aus, wenn seine Geschäftsfreunde ihn als unseriös betiteln, weil er weiss das sein Wagen nichts mit seiner Professionalität zu tun hat. Bei aber sind mit Ihrem Leben zufrieden - und das unterscheidet sie von den meisten in unserem Lande..

Gruß
Peter


----------



## gevatterstaat (19. September 2003)

Hallo pefro,

Es stimmt schon - ganz so einfach (schöne Kataloge + Hochpreispolitik + etwas Geduld) ist es nicht immer mit dem kreieren einer Marke. Manchmal funktioniert es aber ganz gut: Fairy Ultrat - das "Wunder von Villariba und Villabacho"; Bounty Küchenpapiere; Smirnoff Ice; Levis 501; ... Natürlich sind die Fälle jeweils individuell zu betrachten, aber dennoch konnte durch geschicktes Marketing ein viel höherer Preis erzielt werden, als bei qualitativ absolut gleichartigen Konkurrenzprodukten. Aus ehrlichem Interesse: Welche Gegenbeispiele kennst Du? Es gibt da ja bestimmt welche.

Aber wichtiger finde ich Dein Argument, dass wir uns jenseits "objektiver Regeln" in der "von uns geschaffenen Traumwelt" wohlfühlen sollten. Da hast Du Recht - darauf wollte ich auch in meinen Beiträgen hinaus, fand nur keine derart treffende Formulierung.

Genau das sollten wir dem "Otti" aber dann auch schreiben, wenn er fragt, was an einem Principa denn so besonderes dran ist: Wir sollten antworten, dass der Kauf des Principas ihm den Eintritt in die Principa-Traumwelt ermöglicht, eine Welt voller Image, Stolz und Ästhetik. Wir sollten ihm nicht erzählen, der Rahmen sei nach objektiven Kriterien sein Geld wert. Ich finde, erst danach kann er als gut informierter, mündiger Bürger selber entscheiden, wieviel Geld er ausgibt, ob und welche Traumwelten er sich erschließen möchte. Was meint Ihr?


Gruß,

gevatterstaat


----------



## Hugo (19. September 2003)

ich bleib in meiner traumwelt udn sag ganz einfach ma dass n teurer rahmen besser, leichter, steifer udn haltbarer is als n billiger...basta!


----------



## Ditsch (19. September 2003)

Ehm, nachdem ihr euch jetzt mit der Frage nach Marke oder nicht beschäftigt habt, hätte ich auch nochmal ne Frage:

http://www.kinesis.com.tw/framesdetail.asp?getmodel=A290-2004&gettype=MTB Rigid

Was ist von dem Rahmen zu halten? Gibts den überhaupt irgendwo in Deutschland? 

Ich finde die Kiste ganz witzig, nur bei so viel Fernost-Carbon-Scheiss weiss man wirklich nicht was qualitativ OK ist.

Danke!

 DITSCH


----------



## gevatterstaat (19. September 2003)

... jetzt hast Du mich doch überzeugt.

Gruß,

Einer, der es doch eigentlich gut meint mit Euch


----------



## Hugo (19. September 2003)

@ ditsch....

ich kann nix genaues zu dem rahmen sagen aber rein vom optischen her würd ich sagen dass mir die gestalltung und dimensionierung der rohre insbesondere unter und oberrohr nicht gefallen...is aber nur ne vermutung


----------



## pefro (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gevatterstaat _
> *Hallo pefro,
> 
> Aus ehrlichem Interesse: Welche Gegenbeispiele kennst Du? Es gibt da ja bestimmt welche.
> *



Gegenbeispiele für gescheiterte Marken? Klar gibts die - wie Sand am Meer. Aber es liegt halt in der Sache, dass man die nicht so geläufig hat, wie die großen Marken - sonst wären sie ja auch nicht gescheitert  Ein jüngstes Beispiel ist z.B. Viag Interkom -> jetzt O2 (toller Name übrigens, grmpfl....). Im Bike Bereich z.B. Longus, das heute kein Mensch mehr kennt. Der nächste Kandidat ist für mich Bionicon, usw...  Darüber kommts natürlich drauf an, was Du als Scheitern definierst. Für mich ist eine Marke dann stark, wenn sie in der Lage ist, beispielsweise Managementfehler aufzufangen. Eine Marke, die für mich bisher auch klar gescheitert ist: Die Post. Weil ihr nach wie vor das alte "Gilb Image" anhängt und all die Image Millionen nahezu vergeblich in den Wind geschossen sind...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Hugo (24. September 2003)

geb dir ja grösstenteils recht aber o2 is n bischen was anderes....02 england hat einfach die telekomsparte von viag gekauft....da is keine name gescheitert sondern viag sieht zu wieder schlanker zu werden und sich aufs kern geschäft zu konzentriern

aber in einer sache hast voll und ganz recht...gescheiterte marken/namen sind nicht mehr bekannt...weil sonst wärn sie ja nciht gescheitert


----------



## pefro (24. September 2003)

Hallo,

huch, jetzt wirds endgültig offtopic    Das wusste ich gar nicht, aber oft wird ja gerade anders gefahren: Eine Fa. übernimmt beispielsweise die Tochter / den Mantel setzt ne Management GmbH ein, oder was auch immer gerade um deren eingeführte Marke zu übernehmen. Bei Viag bin ich mir 100 Prozent sicher, dass O2 schon gar nichts daran gelegen hat die Marke, das Image von Viag Interkom auf dem deutschen Markt weiterzuführen. Nachdem am Mobilfunkmarkt Differenzierung äußerst schwierig ist und viel über Image verkauft wird, kann man Quam gleich mal mit nennen  

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

